# Melting dark chocolate (for Truffles)



## victorhooi (Aug 19, 2006)

heya,

I'm just trying to make some truffles (well, I already made one batch), and I was wondering what are member's advice on the best way to melt the chocolate?

As it stands now, I'm just using a white mixing bowl, with the chopped up chocolate inside, and immersing maybe an inch of that in a boilng vat of water and mixing it.

However, I read somewhere that water and steam are very bad, and can spoil the texture. How should I avoid the steam from the boiling water blowing in? (Exactly how sensitive is the chocolate to steam?)

Also, is there anything else I should be beware of? From what I've read, melting chocolate is apparently very difficult to get right...(my attempts so far haven't been *bad*, per se, but maybe I can't tell).

As a sidenote: any opinions/advice on what brand of dutch cocoa to use? I've tried Valhoran before, and I'm now using Droste. Should it make any difference?

Thanks,
Victor


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2006)

You can use a double boiler or a SS bowl on a pan of hot water.  In either case, the water doesn't have to be boiling, just hot.  That cuts down on the steam.

Also, you can melt it in the microwave.  Break up the choc., nuke it for 20-30 seconds, stir and repeat until mostly melted.  Then remove from the microwave and stir until completely melted.


----------



## jasonr (Oct 9, 2006)

A double boiler is traditional for melting chocolate. Simply fill a large pot with water and bring it to a simmer. (just short of a boil, around 90 degrees Celcius). Place a smaller bowl over it so that the bottom is just above (but not touching) the water. 

Alternatively, you could use Fine Cooking's method, which is the one I prefer. Simply fill a skillet with about an inch of hot tap water. Put the skillert on the element and heat on low power; the water should be hot, but you don't want it anywhere near boiling. Then put a metal bowl with the chocolate in the water. The chocolate will melt quickly and easily, without the hassle of messing around with a double boiler.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 9, 2006)

you need steam, not a rolling boil. Tempering chocolate is an art that can be very frusterating.


----------

